# Tambo Tobacco Payment Thread



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

here's the order list that i have so far.
if i missed you, or have your order wrong, or you want to change your order,please let me know!
if everything looks good with your order you can send your payment. (please check my math before sending payment)

pricing with shipping:
3inch stick---$6+3=$9 
100gram precut---$7+$3=$10 
10inch stick---$19+$5=$24
silver pipe---$65+$5=$70
this price will get your purchase from indonesia to you!

send papal payment to:
[email protected]
(please don't mention tobacco)

checks and money orders should be sent to me. pm me if you don't have my address.

1.shuckins: 3-10" sticks 2-100g bags 1 silver pipe $136+$26= $162...PAID 1111111
2.gregnice: 2-3" sticks 1 silver pipe = $77+$11=$88...PAID 9405503699300192498141
3.teedles: 1-10" stick = $19+$5=$24...PAID 9405503699300192869606 
4.pipemike: 1-3" stick = $6+$3=$9...PAID 9405503699300188196242
5.enthusiast: 1-10" stick = $19+$5=$24...PAID 9405503699300193503295
6.brinson: 1-3" stick = $6+$3=$9...PAID 9405503699300202672165
7.fivestar: 1-3" stick = $6+$3=$9...PAID 9405503699300187802588
8.bullwinkle: 1-10" stick 1-100g bag = $26+$8=$34 
9.jackstraw: 1-10" stick = $19+$5=$24...PAID 9405503699300202672189
10.xl4life: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19...PAID 9405503699300202672196
11.commonsenseman: 5-3" sticks = $30+$15=$45...PAID 9405503699300192869651
12.arcticfire: 2-3" sticks 1-100g bag = $19+$9=$28...PAID 9405503699300192869644
13.z kramer: 6-3" sticks = $36+$18=$54...PAID 9405503699300204185236
14.seekeroftruth: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19...PAID 9405503699300193503271
15.wwhermit: 1-3" stick = $6+$3=$9...PAID 9405503699300193503301
16.jackh: 5 tambo super robusto cigars = $32.45+$3= $35.45...PAID 9405503699300192869682
17.rlaliberty: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19...PAID 9405503699300192498189
18.henryhughes: 1-100g bag = $7+$3=$10
19.ekengland07: 1-3" stick - $6+$3=$9...PAID 9405503699300187802595
20.thrust: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19...PAID 9405503699300188300359
21.dajones: 1-100g bag + $7+$3=$10...PAID 9405503699300187802618
22.diodonnepheligina: 1-10" stick = $19+$5=$24...PAID 9405503699300192504101
23.kvv098: 2-3" sticks = $12+$6=$18...PAID 9405503699300192498172
24.amlique: 5-3" sticks = $30+$15=$45...PAID 9405503699300202672172
25.tn22: 1-3" stick = $6+3=$9...PAID 9405503699300192869668
26.brownbeer: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+6=$19...PAID 9405503699300193503288
27.mattn: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+6=$19...PAID 9405503699300192869620
28.coyotejlr: 1-10" stick 1 silver pipe = $84+$10=$94...PAID 9405503699300192489165
29.cpuless: 1-3" stick = $6+3=$9...PAID 9405503699300187802571
30.rhnewfie: 1-10" stick = $19+$5=$24...PAID canada
31.slyder: 2-3" sticks = $12+6=$18...PAID 9405503699300192498158
32.bigdaddychester: 2-100g bags...PAID 9405503699300192498219
33.whodeeni: 1-100g bag, 3 robusto's = $26.47+$4.50=$30.97...PAID 9405503699300202672202
34.eyesack: 1-10" stick = $19+$5=$24...PAID 9405503699300192498202


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

$ Sent

Ron, do you need $ for shipping to me?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> $ Sent
> 
> Ron, do you need $ for shipping to me?


shipping to you is on me.
just my way of giving back to the pipe forum.
i've secretly been learning from you PUFFer's...lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Payment Sent.


Thanks for covering the shipping Ron. If you decide you need any help with it let me know.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright, Paid!

Thanks a ton Ron!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Sent!


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks Ron.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

hey Ron, i would like to change my order to 1 10'' stick, is that alright? i'll send payment as soon it's approved.

thanks.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

eNthusiast said:


> hey Ron, i would like to change my order to 1 10'' stick, is that alright? i'll send payment as soon it's approved.
> 
> thanks.


sure thing!
list has been updated...


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

cool, thanks. will send payment now.

sent.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> here's the order list that i have so far.
> if i missed you, or have your order wrong, or you want to change your order,please let me know!
> if everything looks good with your order you can send your payment. (please check my math before sending payment)
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,
This is great! I will check each one you have marked paid against my PP emails and let you know if any mismatches. I will be whackin Tobaccy today (now saturday in Bali) so that the sticks are all cut and delivered for shipping out on Monday or Tuesday latest. I will post names of those going out in first shipping box and will also post ems tracking info so participants know if going right through or being held by customs for security, which you and I know does happen sometimes. Again want to add my thanks to the many posted here for your efforts in making this all possible. Smoke on, balibob


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

If its not too late can I ammend to 1 10" stick?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

RHNewfie said:


> If its not too late can I ammend to 1 10" stick?


changed it for you jeff...


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

17.reliability: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19

Is this me with an [awesome] typo in my name?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> 17.reliability: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19
> 
> Is this me with an [awesome] typo in my name?


no way!

17.rlaliberty: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag = $13+$6=$19

sorry...


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Sent


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Just sent my $9 via P****l Shuckins.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Payment sent Ron.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

payment sent


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

updated the list.
look's good with all that green!
you guy's are great!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Payment sent!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Sent payment with paepal


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Sent payment with paepal


thanks andrew!
list has been updated...


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it possible to downgrade my order to one stick? Money is a bit tight. If its not possible, or a hassle, I'll send payment for two, but if its not too much trouble, I'd like to change to one three inch stick.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Is it possible to downgrade my order to one stick? Money is a bit tight. If its not possible, or a hassle, I'll send payment for two, but if its not too much trouble, I'd like to change to one three inch stick.


 Hi, No problem at all from my end as we can just adjust tommorrow's shipment to reflect the change to one 3" stick instead of 2 and you can send the payment for one. We aim to please!

By the way the first 3kilo box went out today and I will post the Indo Post ems tracking site link and the tracking number a bit later today.. The sticks have started their way to you all... Balibob


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Is it possible to downgrade my order to one stick? Money is a bit tight. If its not possible, or a hassle, I'll send payment for two, but if its not too much trouble, I'd like to change to one three inch stick.


i updated the list with your order change...


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Payment sent!


Via PP as well.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

shuckins said:


> i updated the list with your order change...


Just sent payment via PP. Thanks.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Payment sent.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Payment sent.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Amlique said:


> Guess I missed out =(


you haven't missed out.
you're #24 on the list,just waiting on payment...


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Sent via Poople. The link took me low on the thread, panicked. Yippie!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Amlique said:


> Sent via Poople. The link took me low on the thread, panicked. Yippie!


no need to panic!
bob can only send a certain amount at a time because of regulations,so there will be at least 3 seperate shipments. the early payers will be in the first box,the last payers will be in the last box. there is only a 2 or 3 day difference timewise. there is a chance they will all arrive at my p.o. at the same time and everyone will get their's at the same time...


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I am very excited and curious. Glad I finally remembered to check on the thread.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the 1st package has arrived!
i'm gonna start sending it out,pm me to make sure i have your correct address.

i posted pics in the other thread...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

shuckins said:


> the 1st package has arrived!
> i'm gonna start sending it out,pm me to make sure i have your correct address...


Not sure which shipment I am in, but pm sent. Thanks for shipping it out to us!


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> the 1st package has arrived!
> i'm gonna start sending it out,pm me to make sure i have your correct address.
> 
> i posted pics in the other thread...


 Hay Ron, That's great! Hope all 4 packages go through with little delay like the first one. We will send the final, fourth box today. If you have anything you want us to add be sure and email me or pm right away as I will make one final check before we send out. Probably about 5 hours from now.

Let me know when you light up!!! Balibob


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

orders are shipping as they come in.
dc#'s are in the first post.

thanks everyone!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

2nd package arrived today!
i will be sending out 9 more orders soon.
dc#'s will be posted in the 1st post...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Tambo Tobac received! Thanks again Shuckins!


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Tambo Tobac received! Thanks again Shuckins!


 Hi TJ,
Thanks for letting us know the tobacco is coming through. Over at the Tobacco stick thread they are crying out for more reviews so hope you will get a chance to light some off and give the guys over there something to talk about. I told them I thought most guys here haven't gotten the stuff yet because I think Ron just got the second box. They forget he has to turn around and send it off again and we were both dealing with holiday delays. Anyway hope you enjoy a bowl with your favorite Steinbeck soon...Balibob


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Got mine today as well......couldnt resist opening it! Smells Fing awsome!! Its almost too pretty to cut up though. I think this weekend Ill steam some and get brave.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> Got mine today as well......couldnt resist opening it! Smells Fing awsome!! Its almost too pretty to cut up though. I think this weekend Ill steam some and get brave.


 Steam on my friend, and be sure and keep us informed as the adventure rolls on. I may do a couple more fotos for the stick tobacco thread that show more clearly the initial peeling stage of the process. Not that hard to do but a pic is worth a thousand words...Balibob


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Finally got mine today. Can't wait to steam it up. Probably tomorrow night.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Out of curiousity, how many boxes are there that need to be shipped? Looking forward to this. I'm quite sure the tobacco will be too strong for me so am considering mixing oppurtunities...thinking maybe a VaPer? Will have to try it first obviously, but maybe we can have a thread at some point with people's mixing experienced. 

Thanks so much for doing this, Shuckins. You seem like a great guy. Really glad to have people like you around to facilitate these kinds of things. For most of us, without you, we wouldn't be able to experience this, and even if the tobacco isn't our thing, the experience of fresh, indonesian tobacco, and processing it ourself will be well worth the money I'm quite sure. Trying new things is always worth the money! Thanks a million. I avidly await the moment I light up the first bowl.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Out of curiousity, how many boxes are there that need to be shipped? Looking forward to this. I'm quite sure the tobacco will be too strong for me so am considering mixing oppurtunities...thinking maybe a VaPer? Will have to try it first obviously, but maybe we can have a thread at some point with people's mixing experienced.
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this, Shuckins. You seem like a great guy. Really glad to have people like you around to facilitate these kinds of things. For most of us, without you, we wouldn't be able to experience this, and even if the tobacco isn't our thing, the experience of fresh, indonesian tobacco, and processing it ourself will be well worth the money I'm quite sure. Trying new things is always worth the money! Thanks a million. I avidly await the moment I light up the first bowl.


Hi from Bali,
All boxes have now been shipped as of yesterday when the 4th and final box on the group buy went out. The third box should be to Ron today or tommorrow I imagine and I think the final box will be in hand no later than next monday if it follows like the others. Unfortunately the Easter holiday cost us a couple days here in Bali but all on the way now. A total of almost 20 kilos of tobacco involved in this group buy! Thanks for all who participated and I agree, let's hear about your custom mix experiences as well. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i have received 3 boxes from bob so far!
i have shipped everything in them. check the 1st post for your dc#'s...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just got home from vacation today amd mine is here. 


Thanks again Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Just got home from vacation today amd mine is here.
> 
> Thanks again Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Be sure to post up here when you get around to processing/smoking it!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I feel like a kid waiting for christmas to come.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I feel like a kid waiting for christmas to come.


 Hey Chase,
If you were in the last (4th) shipment then I am hoping it gets to Ron on Tuesday next week. He has been getting the stuff off very quickly and I think it is only a couple days to ship within the USofA. So Hopefully no more that a week from today your Christmas morning will arrive! Hang in there and in the meantime, Smoke on, balibob


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

box 4 has arrived!!
i'll get it opened and send the orders on the way this afternoon or in the morning...


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> box 4 has arrived!!
> i'll get it opened and send the orders on the way this afternoon or in the morning...


 Hi Ron,
That's great. If after you go through it all you find anything missing please let me know as we will certainly make it right. We want no one left out and will ship directly if anyone got missed. Thanks again for all your fine efforts...Balibob


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to be checking the mail quite often until it gets here. When my last order came in, I think I annoyed the mail guy at my apartment, because I arrived as he was putting them in the boxes and I just stood there waiting for him to load mine...


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I'm going to be checking the mail quite often until it gets here. When my last order came in, I think I annoyed the mail guy at my apartment, because I arrived as he was putting them in the boxes and I just stood there waiting for him to load mine...


 Hey Chase,
Don't tick off the mail guy. We want to send you more stuff for years to come! You should be puffing real soon now...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine arrived. Picked it up on the way to class, so can't rip it open yet...avidly awaiting getting home so I can further inspect it.


----------

